
Ask HN: What you think of this recruiting startup idea? - aml183
Problem: It&#x27;s very hard to find technical talent and most solutions are very expensive (hiring agency recruiter) or issues of scale (eg. hiring a recruiting workforce)<p>Solution: Sourcing as a solution. Creating a platform that creates target lists for positions and conducts outreach on behalf of your company (eventually AI to replace the agency recruiter)<p>Market: Global Staffing is $416 billion business.<p>Competitors: Ultimately, agency recruiters are going to disappear. No matter what industry, middlemen are replaced by the internet. Our current competitors would be hired.com, wayup, and whitetruffle. They are taking a marketplace approach to the solution of staffing which I think is very difficult and misaligns incentives. The companies that are taking our approach are recruitloop.com and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wadeandwendy.ai&#x2F; (this is great idea and our ultimate solutions borrows from this concept)<p>Go-to  Market strategy: Connections I&#x27;ve built recruiting and running newsletter. Content strategy and Drip campaign.<p>Business Model: We will only offer sourcing in the beginning and it will cost $250 to get 100 candidates with information and contact info on an excel spreadsheet (MVP)<p>Team: I&#x27;m currently a technical recruiter at an agency and my two friends are developers.
======
huwshimi
It might also be worth checking out
[http://sourced.tech/](http://sourced.tech/) as they seem to be doing
something similar.

I know of sourced.tech as they contacted me about a position recently, but the
job they contacted me about wasn't relevant enough to my skills and
experience.

Your competitive advantage will probably be in the quality of the target lists
you create. If you can nail that on a broad scale you'll have something with a
lot of potential (this is probably also the hardest problem).

I'd consider starting by running some experiments for how to create relevant
target lists.

------
tmaly
I tried creating a startup in this space in the past. After interviewing about
60 recruiters, I changed to a totally different industry.

Solutions to finding good talent are not easy

------
dozzie
> Problem: It's very hard to find technical talent

It's not. The problem is not _finding_ talented people, the problem is
_hiring_ them (hint: "what can you offer me in your job? why would I want to
work for you?").

And one doesn't really need _talent_ , just _competent_ workforce would be
enough.

